# Gents 1950 Raleigh



## neighbor (May 11, 2014)

My newest acquisition,


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 11, 2014)

Outstanding bike, and a tall frame to boot. The 26 wheel and 23 frame is my favorite combination.


----------



## photogravity (May 11, 2014)

Nice machine, for sure. So are the pedals new or was it just that the rubber was replaced? I love those old Raleigh Sports roadsters.


----------



## neighbor (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, I'm pretty happy with it for sure, it came without the stock saddle and chain case so I threw on what I had laying around the house. I do have a full chain case in the attic but I'm leaving the hockey stick guard on for convenience sake. I think everything else on it is original stock as the bike really doesn't look like it got much use, (mostly storage wear) not riding wear. even the Dunlop lightweight roadster tires are stock and in surprisingly good shape give their age of 64 years. It's even got a RI rear reflector that's in great shape.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2014)

neighbor said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty happy with it for sure, it came without the stock saddle and chain case so I threw on what I had laying around the house. I do have a full chain case in the attic but I'm leaving the hockey stick guard on for convenience sake. I think everything else on it is original stock as the bike really doesn't look like it got much use, (mostly storage wear) not riding wear. even the Dunlop lightweight roadster tires are stock and in surprisingly good shape give their age of 64 years. It's even got a RI rear reflector that's in great shape.





The chain case is a pain. If you leave the gearing stock, they can usually be set up to run reasonably smoothly with a fair bit of effort. They still tend to rattle a bit going over humps, and the chain will sometimes slap around inside the chain case.

The chain case becomes more difficult if you go to a larger rear cog, as many people do to make the gearing a bit better. I like to run 22, 23, or 24 tooth rear cogs. If you go to one of those sizes, the chain case takes a great deal of effort to fit well, and the chain almost always slaps going over bumps. The 24 is a particularly nightmarish installation if you want 2:1 gearing. 

Chain cases look nice, but I think the hockey stick does a reasonable job and at a small fraction of the annoyance. I wear a metal cuff clip when riding with long pants.


----------



## wrongway (May 12, 2014)

Nice! Real nice! I'd like to find one like that someday!


----------



## milbicycleman (May 22, 2014)

Really nice Raleigh! I like the originality of it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2014)

thanks for the classy photos


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Raleigh has class all over my similar Schwinns.  I bought a square head lamp for each of my bikes on the internet.


----------



## Almaguer4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Love the Raleigh Sports, Superb or a Sprite.  Excellent bikes and will last forever.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

